# Between the Burrs



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What are you drinking this bank holiday weekend?

Please click here and enter as many details as possible

I'm testing a concept but the summarised results will be displayed once you have entered the details


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Filled in but when sent wouldn't complete...google error?

Maybe just my iPhone?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for trying. Most likely. Haven't tried it from a phone.

Google Docs are a bit glitchy today


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Would filling it in with a brewed coffee screw things up?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is just for espresso at this stage.

I could look to replicate and tweak for brewed coffee though.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok no problem. I figured I'd ask before putting "4min" in other for brew time


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Form completed & sent.

Not easy to complete for Home Roasters as different methods apply when using the same beans purchased from a Roaster


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant feedback. I can see the response has been accepted.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Form filled in and sent. I'm wondering whether its worth adding some of the more popular hand grinders into the list Glenn, both for this and the darker Side of Life feedback form.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Charlie

With a closed usergroup for The Darker Side of Life I will keep to just the grinders the members have.

For this form though I will add a few.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Goddamn,just tried again on iPhone and wouldn't submit,sheesh kebab!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm, worked on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4S. Was there any error message?

Are you on 3G or wifi?

It might have been just as I was updating the grinders list


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

On 3G in t'back garden Glenn so could be that,iPhone 5,got this message both times


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheers for the screenshot. Will check the settings but as this stage can only assume Google Docs issue.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had same problem as Bubblejvegas using my iPad - will try on my iMac later and see if that works.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have raised a support ticket for assistance as it's not liking Safari via the iPad or iPhone at present


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

No option for Honduras?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There soon will be


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Or Java, java, java


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

dfk41 said:


> Or Java, java, java


Usually falls under Indonesia


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Indonesian Jampit, does not have quite the same ring to it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Form completed - doesn't give confirmation that it's been sent so not sure if it has.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi TSK

It should give a confirmation at the end. I cannot see the entry I'm afraid but others have come in

Were you using an Apple device?


----------

